# Headphones Only one side working



## kingbarbar (Mar 30, 2012)

I got the beats by dr dre monster studio as a gift for my birthday, 3 days ago. And only the left side of the beats are working. I do not have the receipt so they won't let me exchange it because the person who gave the beats to me traveled and threw the receipt away. Thanks in advance.
Note: The left side is only working and when i smell the right side, it has a bit of a smell of burned metal??? But the mute button and the power buttons are on the right side and they work perfectly!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If they're defective and you don't have a receipt, you're out of luck. I can't imagine someone tossing out a receipt for $300 headphones before making sure they work. Have them call the store where they purchased them from and see if they can get a duplicate receipt.


----------



## kingbarbar (Mar 30, 2012)

They already tried that, the place where they bought it (in France) wouldn't accept to exchange them without the receipt...


----------

